# What would look good with a Red Headed Severum (Rotkeil)?



## aggriffin3 (Aug 15, 2009)

I am going to be acquiring a 7" Rotkeil, and I have a 55 that I am putting him in. I would like to put some dithers in with him for company, along with a catfish.

Whats your thought on what would work with him, and what would look good with him?

Thanks in advance

Art

P.S. I was leaning towards one of the following Silver Dollars, Tiger Barbs, Giant Danios, and/or Pitcus catfish or Raphael Catfish? Thanks


----------



## BelieveInBlue (Jul 17, 2011)

A school of Brochis splendens might work, so would larger tetras and giant dianos, probably. I've never known the severums to be all that aggressive, so anything that's big enough to avoid being eaten and fast enough to escape the occasional display of aggression should be ok.


----------



## CjCichlid (Sep 14, 2005)

I would stay away from Silver Dollars as they get quite large and you would want at least 5 of them. I'd also not do Tiger Barbs as they can be pretty nippy.

For dithers, I would recommend something like Buenos Aires Tetras. I think they would compliment the Sev well and are large enough not to be seen as a snack. I'd go for a small school of 6-8. For the catfish, the two you listed would work... Or, you could do a small school of say 5 Cories or a smaller Loach species like Zebra Botia.


----------



## aggriffin3 (Aug 15, 2009)

I have this posted in another forum, and they too have recommended the Green Emerald Cory
and Buenos Aires Tetra. I didnt know how much of a fin nipper those could be, even in groups of 5-6? The Zebra Loach interests me to as mentioned. Everyone seems to have Giant Danios, and that's always a way to go, although not the best looking fish in the world either.

Thanks

Art

P.S. Would a single dwarf Cichlid like a firemouth work also?


----------



## CjCichlid (Sep 14, 2005)

Buenos Aires Tetras should be just fine in a group of 6. As far as the Firemouth goes, it's not a dwarf cichlid and it is Central American, not South. You may be able to add another cichlid or two, but that really depends on the temperament of your Sev. At 7in, your Sev is pretty large and may not accept other cichlids in a tank that's the size of yours. If you want to try and add another cichlid look into other South American species like Keyholes, Blue Acara or Festivums.


----------



## aggriffin3 (Aug 15, 2009)

Yes, I was talking with someone today and they said the Firemouth would not work out in that tank. The Severum I am getting is pretty aggressive.
I own 6 Blue Acara's around 3", so they are quite small still. Would a single or pair of Blue Acara's at that size be bothered?
I like the Buenos Aires Tetra, but I just saw some Congo Tetra's that I liked better. 
Any opinions on them?

Art


----------



## BelieveInBlue (Jul 17, 2011)

Congo tetras are African; they also get bigger than most other tetras; max i've seen is about 4 inches for a male congo. If you're worried about nipping, get more of the buenos ares; 10-12 should be enough to keep them busy. As far as other cichlids go, I wouldn't add anything that isn't a dwarf, and even then it may still fail. If you want, you could try some bolivian rams, but I'd stick with the Brochis and tetras. It's simple, easy, and generally fail safe. Plus, even if something does go wrong, they're easy enough to rehouse/sell off.


----------



## CjCichlid (Sep 14, 2005)

The only way to know for sure is to try it. But, since you know the Sev is pretty aggressive be ready to seperate them if they do not get along. In a 55, I would only try one Blue Acara. As far as the Congo Tetras, I've heard they usually work well as dithers; so there shouldn't be any issues there. Again, I'd get a shoal of 6.


----------



## neutrino (May 4, 2007)

My question is what size tank is the sev in now? I've seen them be aggressive in too small a tank then perfectly fine when introduced to a more appropriately sized tank. One of my rotkeils was like that, killed everything they tried to put with it in the store (20 gal tank) and has been no problem at all in my tanks (75 gal and up). I've seen other similar cases, not to say it will be a 100% rule. I've kept my rotkeil severums with congo tetras-- one of the best looking tetras imo, though not strictly biotope (obviously). They've always been completely peaceful toward other species for me (no fin nipping, etc.) and my sevs or other fish have never bothered them.

...Also the color in the congos, including some nice blue in males in good health, is a nice complement to the rotkeils imo


----------



## aggriffin3 (Aug 15, 2009)

Here's another question. Is a 55 gallon too small for a full size Severum. Seeing this is a 7", and they get up to 12", is this Cichlid even one I would want to try to own? 
I first dont know how long it would take for him to get to 12"? And second, it it was to get to 12"or so, is this tank too small for him, not counting the dithers, BA, pictus cats, or just any other fish that I would want to house in the 55 with him?

Thanks in advance

Art

P.S. The reason I ask, because the first owner of this fish, (I would be the third) is not happy that he would be going in a 55, instead of a 75 or larger? I don't want to cramp a fish, especially if someone else has emotional attachments and feels this fish would not do well, but all forums and web sites seem to say a full size single Severum would work in a 55? Are they wrong, am I wrong?


----------



## CjCichlid (Sep 14, 2005)

Everyone has there own opinions. Could a fully grown Sev live in a a 55, sure. But, would a 75+ be better, of course. If your not committed to getting the Sev, there are definitely better options for a tank of that size.


----------



## djm761 (May 23, 2011)

Herotilapia multispinosa "Rainbow Cichlid" This is avery easy fish to care for and gets along with every thing in my tank, they will also help with alge control

http://www.cichlid-forum.com/articles/h ... pinosa.php


----------



## buffdaddy (Jul 12, 2011)

I have a rotkiel severum currently in a 55 gallon tank. I would suggest either tiger barbs (as long as they are kept in a big group) or bleeding heart tetras. I have both in the tank with my rotkeil and it doesn't bother them at all. I started with a blue acara in the tank and the rotkiel and the blue acara didn't get along at all. I took the acara out and put in three bolivian rams and 1 keyhole. The rotkiel will sometimes chases the keyhole but nothing too bad and it doesn't even pay attention the the bolivians.


----------



## djm761 (May 23, 2011)

This tank was put together with sevrums as the show piece, I have 2 greens 1 gold 1 lemon 1 red and 1 red shoulder but she is still not showing much red yet.

click here http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-y0iXy9b ... dl4GO5Zj4D

..


----------



## aggriffin3 (Aug 15, 2009)

Well, I ended up with a 5" Female Green Terror instead of the Rotkeil. I lost patience waiting on the one mentioned before to be delivered. 
So I have in my 55, a 5" GT, 2 pictus cats, and 6 BA tetras. Would you put a 3" Blue Acara in with this group, or leave be? I have 6 Blue Acara's that I am waiting to form a pair from, the rest will be rehomed.

Anyways, the female GT seems to be very mellow, but not timid. Swims around and comes to the glass when you approach. Lets hope all goes well with the dithers and cats with her.

Art


----------



## Fatal (Jan 15, 2012)

Well i must be screwed with my tank because i have 2 Sevrums, 2 Blue Acaras, 1 Nic, 1 Firemouth, 1 Convict, 1 Redtail shark and 2 Kribs. But havn't had a single problem yet. Will most likely be overstock in around 4 months when they get bigger. Sevs are only like 1.5" atm. Acaras like 4" and 2.5" Nic like 5.5".


----------



## djm761 (May 23, 2011)

Fatal said:


> Well i must be screwed with my tank because i have 2 Sevrums, 2 Blue Acaras, 1 Nic, 1 Firemouth, 1 Convict, 1 Redtail shark and 2 Kribs. But havn't had a single problem yet. Will most likely be overstock in around 4 months when they get bigger. Sevs are only like 1.5" atm. Acaras like 4" and 2.5" Nic like 5.5".


What size tank do you have and how much filtration.


----------



## strat guy (Dec 5, 2011)

I'd be careful with putting another cichlid in with a GT (thats *careful*, not "don't do it"). That nice GT could show its colors if you just drop another cichlid in after the GT has already established itself. Quite a bit different from a Sev.


----------

